# Which is the best linux?



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 31, 2010)

I wanna install linux on my dell studio 15. please help me which linux should i install. my friend told me u install ubantu. but ubantu is coming with its another version in a month or so. i cannt wait till then so help me decide which linux should i use! also i am a beginner so tell me a linux which is not so difficult to use


thanks in aadvance !


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 31, 2010)

IMO ubuntu is the best option for the beginners and its really easy to use...
So what if there is going to b a new version in next month, install the present version n u can update it later to the newer version...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 31, 2010)

YUP GO FOR UBUNTU...simple to install for newbies


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ubuntu is really a good one for newbies .You can also try Linux Mint 8,openSUSE 11.2 or Mandriva 2010. They are equally easy to use & have a good community support.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 31, 2010)

+1 for Ubuntu. You can try Linux Mint also.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 31, 2010)

Choose For Yourself


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll strongly advise you to wait for 1 month as *Ubuntu's new version 10.04 Lucid Lynx* will be coming out on 24th.

Currently, I'm using the Beta and it rocks.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 31, 2010)

You could install Ubuntu and then update when the new version comes out of course.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 1, 2010)

Use Linux Mint or Ubuntu as ur starting linux. When experienced then switch to more enhanced one's like Opensuse or Fedora


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 10, 2010)

You must try openSUSE 11.2 as it is very fast and sleek and really easy to use. YAST2 rocks


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 10, 2010)

abhijangda said:


> Use Linux Mint or Ubuntu as ur starting linux. When experienced then switch to more enhanced one's like Opensuse or Fedora



i guess ubuntu is enhanced and powerfull enough. Every linux distro is powerfull.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 10, 2010)

papul1993 said:


> i guess ubuntu is enhanced and powerfull enough. Every linux distro is powerfull.



Both are designed with different audience in mind. Ubuntu is designed for those migrating from windows & so care has been taken to make it as simple & easy as possible for the Linux newbies. Whereas Fedora has been developed for experienced Linux user who don't mind trying out new experimental softwares & also know how to fix the system in case any problem occurs. It is more cutting edge distro in comparison to Ubuntu. Also often Fedora brings out the greatest & latest in Open Source World which is later incorporated by distro's like Ubuntu.


----------



## way2jatin (Apr 11, 2010)

ubuntu is a good option for people who are switching from WINDOWS


----------



## Aspire (Apr 11, 2010)

I would recommend Linux Mint over Ubuntu

I've tried both and liked Linux Mint as it is easier to use( for newbies )


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 14, 2010)

Which would be a better choice, Linux Mint 7 Gloria or Linux Mint 8?


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Apr 15, 2010)

insaneYLN said:


> Which would be a better choice, Linux Mint 7 Gloria or Linux Mint 8?



Linux mint 8. 
However if you want to install inside windows(using Wubi or Mint4win), linux mint 8 is not supported. If you are dual booting, mint 8 is the way to go


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank You prashanthnbhat


----------



## g160689 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fortunately linux distros has left us a open choice. It all depends on your needs.
If youre new to linux..shifting from windows; definately go for Ubuntu. If you are in a field of multimedia like video editing, animation; go for Ubuntu Studio. If u are more concerned with cyber security; FreeBSD is the choice. If you want to work in server or workstation; Opensolaris and Redhat are good.
This are truly the fusion of my experience and industrial knowledge. But linux is something where you get the freedom..so choose yourself.


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Apr 23, 2010)

there is no such thing as the best distro .. its what suits you best that you call the best .. 
this is a presentation I had given to the OSUM club of my college .. Its not the best .. but its all I could do in four hours ... 

*docs.google.com/present/edit?id=0Ac-hyn96TO3PZGhwdzkzMndfMTUwZmJwYm5uY3Y&hl=en_GB

hope it helps


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 23, 2010)

anuvrat_parashar said:


> there is no such thing as the best distro .. its what suits you best that you call the best ..
> this is a presentation I had given to the OSUM club of my college .. Its not the best .. but its all I could do in four hours ...
> 
> *docs.google.com/present/edit?id=0Ac-hyn96TO3PZGhwdzkzMndfMTUwZmJwYm5uY3Y&hl=en_GB
> ...



Very Nice. Good Work. 
Beautifully explained.


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 23, 2010)

anuvrat_parashar said:


> there is no such thing as the best distro .. its what suits you best that you call the best ..
> this is a presentation I had given to the OSUM club of my college .. Its not the best .. but its all I could do in four hours ...
> 
> *docs.google.com/present/edit?id=0Ac-hyn96TO3PZGhwdzkzMndfMTUwZmJwYm5uY3Y&hl=en_GB
> ...


 
Good presentation. 
Simple and easy to understand language.
Also good way to type Thank You. (7h4|\|k Y[]U).


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Apr 24, 2010)

@coolG5 and abhijangda

7h4|\|k Y[]U


----------



## Dangerous Dave (May 8, 2010)

Thanks i have finally insalled ubantu 10.04


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 8, 2010)

good.. btw its Ubuntu not ubantu !!!


----------



## Rocketboy (Aug 23, 2010)

ico said:


> I'll strongly advise you to wait for 1 month as *Ubuntu's new version 10.04 Lucid Lynx* will be coming out on 24th.
> 
> Currently, I'm using the Beta and it rocks.



yeah, it truely rocks


----------



## salvachn (Aug 24, 2010)

Rocketboy said:


> yeah, it truely rocks


Whoo, are you still using the beta? 10.04.1 is round the corner. I use Fedora, Arch and FreeBSD on my systems.


----------



## jayantr7 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ubuntu or Linux Mint for beginners is the best option.....Fedora have many steep learning curve which is more for advanced Linux user...

By the way,I am a Windows guy and will be forever.However,I'm thinking of using a Linux distro.But as I am concerned with my sweet,geeky dumbness,I'll use Fedora as the first option[I guess].


----------



## salvachn (Aug 25, 2010)

jayant_raj7 said:


> Ubuntu or Linux Mint for beginners is the best option.....Fedora have many steep learning curve which is more for advanced Linux user...
> 
> By the way,I am a Windows guy and will be forever.However,I'm thinking of using a Linux distro.But as I am concerned with my sweet,geeky dumbness,I'll use Fedora as the first option[I guess].



That Fedora is only for advanced Linux users is FUD. It has all the bleeding edge applications, and it is very good for people who have some Linux experience. If someone is reasonably experienced and knows his/her way around any OS, they can safely use Fedora.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 25, 2010)

Ubuntu 10.04  Rockz ......Anytime


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 27, 2010)

Linux mint 9 . It has all multimedia apps and other required apps. U ll get it in chip dvd and late as always in this month issue of digit.


----------



## jayantr7 (Aug 31, 2010)

If you are very good programmer of something like that,then there's no "Best" Linux distro.
     Just modify your LinuxOS[Code too] and your new better OS will be ready.....


----------



## probir (Sep 2, 2010)

if you just a operator i mean just want to do everything then SUSE Linux distro is best for you. it is more comfortable.


----------



## amd4life (Sep 25, 2010)

linix mint&ubuntu..also suitable for newbies..


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok I am not making new thread because this is same topic and this active

SO my question is I believe their is no difference between ubuntu studio and ubunt ... just that ubuntu studio has multimedia apps ...


I am going to use it on VMware workstation ..my system specs are 

Athlon 2 x4 ,2gb RAM ...... I will provide 10 gb hard-disk space, 1gb ram and 1 or 2 core to ubuntu studio (I will go for ubuntu studio)

As I need to use max and all others appz so no way I am shifiting to linux but I want to use it .. 

Is it better to download amd64 bit iso or that normal Intel32 bit is good. I mean any problem with amd 64bit..(bcoz of 64bit) as I remember reading that 32 bit is recommended 

Edit :-  My 1000 Post


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 16, 2010)

Ecko said:


> Ubuntu 10.04  Rockz ......Anytime


Anytime? well not really. it gets rocked behind with a new release 
Ubuntu 10.10 rocks now, until we try out 11.04


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> Is it better to download amd64 bit iso or that normal Intel32 bit is good.


Go for amd64.


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 18, 2010)

hey guys how is kubuntu 10.10

need some reviews


----------



## abhishek98 (Nov 8, 2010)

ubuntu is best for beginners & users who only need linux for day 2 day activities 

fedora, debian are for users who like to explore & do more with linux capabilities


----------



## vishnubabu (Nov 30, 2010)

ubuntu 10.10

Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2010)

PCLinuxOS


----------



## saliha (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi...

Thanks a lot guys..
Very nice advice linux operating system..


----------

